

Security pros are focused on the wrong threats. - olefoo
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/09/15/security-pros-are-focused-on-the-wrong-threats/

======
gluejar
an interesting stat- 60% of attack activity is now focused on SQL injection
and XSS vulnerabilities.

